
Behind Every Great Woman - dwynings
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/behind-every-great-woman-01042012.html
======
moocow01
Honestly Id rather be a stay at home Dad than a corporate shill at some big
corp like Visa. Maybe others enjoy playing politics and all the other
management crap but when they eventually send you packing, you'll realize you
spent X years of your life at a place where everyone will forget your name by
the end of next week - hopefully you at least came away with a decent chunk of
money I guess.

------
knowtheory
I'm skeptical about/interested in seeing the numbers they're reporting on.

But, since they don't fucking link to any of their data, i just have to take
their word for it or guess what studies they're referring to.

 _sigh_

~~~
d0mine
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/behind-every-great-
woma...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/behind-every-great-
woman-01042012.html)

there is a related picture:

[http://images.businessweek.com/cms/2012-01-04/feature_husban...](http://images.businessweek.com/cms/2012-01-04/feature_husband02__01__popup.jpg)

Bureau of Labor Statistics; Catalyst; Pew Research Center

------
erikb
The article is great, but the headline is just a fail. Why I say this? See
what most internet people think when reading this headline:
[http://www.myspaceantics.com/image-myspace-graphic/funny-
pic...](http://www.myspaceantics.com/image-myspace-graphic/funny-
pictures/behind-great-woman-man-checking-ass.jpg.html)

And I just say this for informational purposes!

~~~
Helianthus
I say it's a fail because I've always hated how the original line is just a
"Me too!" Women should be satisfied that they're necessary for greatness
without seeking greatness themselves? That's the message you want to send?

Flipping the genders on the quote doesn't fix that. The only thing that fixes
it is "Behind every great person are other great people!" which is kinda
boring.

This is kinda a tangential rant, but... too late, it's written.

~~~
LearnYouALisp
Actually the most difficult job by far is raising a human being, but today
more and more people want to live for themselves.

